# Pooped a whole cashew nut. Normal?



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Well I ate some cashewnuts yesterday and must have accidently swallowed one whole (well actually only one half of the whole).Because today I saw something strange in my soil.. There was the cashew nut, looking just like it did before I ate it.Is that normal?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

YES!Very normal.There is nothing after your teeth to grind hard foods so they tend to come out the way they went down.


----------



## MommyL (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes I have the same issues with nuts. Try to really focus on chewing your food really good as saliva helps your body to send a signal to make digestive enzymes your body needs.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No amount of enzymes will grind up things that must be ground up by your teeth.We don't have a crop and don't eat small stones so we can't grind up things we swallow whole.Enzymes can help leach nutrients out of things that remain whole, but if it is hard enough to need to be ground up it will come out the way it went down.


----------



## Cheshire Kat (Sep 17, 2009)

Nuts, peas, corn, peppers, grape/tomato skins, rice, and the occasional whole med. pill or vitamin...I've seen these and more come back out quite intact. Like Kathleen and MommyL said, its usually due to not chewing the foods well enough. In the case of whole pills/tablets, for me, its due to very fast transit time through the gut-not enough time to properly disolve. Especially during a D flareup. During that time, I'll try to switch to a liquid form of the med/vitamin if possible.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If a pill is time-released sometimes the framework of the pill isn't supposed to dissolve. It it leaky so stuff comes out over time, but the frame the med/supplement leaks out of may come out intact.That isn't to say some pills may not be dissolving properly, but some of them are designed to not really dissolve, but those are usually the time released versions of things.


----------

